# AMD OverDrive Thread



## johnnyfiive (Jun 4, 2008)

I didn't see one of these threads and if their is one, sorry! I wanted to get a thread started where we could post our AMD OD OC results, share tips, compare benches etc. What I've been trying to do is fine my max stable OC on the stock vcore. So far this is my best:







Now that I'm on XP64 I can't seem to replicate the same results. AOD seems more unstable in XP64 than Vista, which is weird. Makes me want to do this, 

I'm pondering going back to Vista 64 but Riva Tuner does not play with Vista 64 and CrossFire. I planned on replacing the reference coolers with the Arctic Cooling Accelero 2 anyway, so I may just do it. 

So what are your guys' results with AMD OD?

*Information on AMD OverDrive*
http://www.amd.com/us-en/0,,3715_15337_15354_15359,00.html

*Versions released:*
2.0.7 - LINK
2.0.10 - LINK
2.0.14 Beta - LINK
2.0.17 - LINK
2.1 - LINK
2.1.1 Beta - LINK

*AMD OverDrive Fixes/Tweaks:*
"*No AMD CPU detected*" Fix for Vista and AMD OverDrive v2.0.17 - LINK

*Force AMD OD to load only with overclocking features* - Taken from KTE on XtremeSystems.org.
-Go into C:\Program Files\AMD\OverDrive and move/backup PageSettings.xml to an outside folder.
-Go back into C:\Program Files\AMD\OverDrive and paste the PageSettings.xml attached to replace the orginal one.
-Make sure to backup the original PageSettings.xml in a safe place to be able to restore to default AMD OD settings.

*AMD OverDrive Turbo Button*
-*Solid Green* - TLB Patch ON
-*Green with Yellow ring* -TLB Patch OFF (This is the most stable from MY experience)
-*Green with Red ring* - TLB Patch OFF, Tweaks on including HPET. (Improves performance over Yellow, but seems to cause crashes and increase CPU temp's from MY experience)

*Phenom B2 Stepping (9500/9600/9600BE) - Disable TLB Patch via Sam's TLB Fix:*
Thread here, read through to apply it correctly:


----------



## Namslas90 (Jun 4, 2008)

Allready been done, started long ago;

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=21024&highlight=amd+overclockers+club


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 4, 2008)

I'll have mine up later today, nice clocks by the way. 

Hey use VistaPro, if you go back to Vista64. You can disable driver signing in normal use with this program.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 4, 2008)

^^^ I may give it a shot tonight.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 4, 2008)

what's TLB?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 4, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> what's TLB?



Taken from Wikipedia, explains it well:

Before Phenom's release, it was discovered that a bug in the translation lookaside buffer (otherwise known as a TLB) in AMD's quad-core processors could cause a system lockup in rare circumstances. Phenom is affected by this bug up to and including stepping "B2" and "BA". There are BIOS and software workarounds to prevent this problem from occurring by disabling the TLB, although the workarounds typically employed incur a performance penalty of at least 10%. [9]

This penalty was not accounted for in early pre-release previews of Phenom, so the performance of early Phenoms delivered to customers is expected to be somewhat below the benchmarks in these previews. Processors with the bug fixed have "50" as the last two digits of the model number, for instance 9650, with stepping "B3" was released March 27, 2008 [10]

An AMD subsidiary has released a patch[11] for the Linux Kernel, which it said has received "minimal functional testing", to overcome this bug by software emulation of accessed- and dirty-bits causing little performance loss.[citation needed]

*Source:* http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phenom_(processor)


----------



## suraswami (Jun 5, 2008)

I was about to post but thanks batmang.  Does AOD work only on AMD/ATI chipsets like 7 series or is there a way to use that guy on a Nvidia chipset.  I started with a ECS A770M-A board (awesome board btw) and have to give up because it doesn't have a floppy drive connector (need for Windows ASR and VMWare).  So bought this Abit AN-M2 board.  nTune OCs nicely but doesn't do well in W2K3 64bit.  So just wanted to check if there is a hack or something that will allow me to use AOD.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 5, 2008)

suraswami said:


> I was about to post but thanks batmang.  Does AOD work only on AMD/ATI chipsets like 7 series or is there a way to use that guy on a Nvidia chipset.  I started with a ECS A770M-A board (awesome board btw) and have to give up because it doesn't have a floppy drive connector (need for Windows ASR and VMWare).  So bought this Abit AN-M2 board.  nTune OCs nicely but doesn't do well in W2K3 64bit.  So just wanted to check if there is a hack or something that will allow me to use AOD.



yeah, it's 7 series only


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 5, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> yeah, it's 7 series only



Yep, unfortunately its for 7 series only.


----------



## suraswami (Jun 5, 2008)

but i heard it used to work on NVidia chipsets.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 5, 2008)

No one else utilizes AMD OD on TPU?


----------



## suraswami (Jun 5, 2008)

I noticed 2.0.7 version works on Nvidia chipset but with limited functionality.  Doesn't give cpu temps (which is the reason I was looking).  No OC.  Any other version spits!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 8, 2008)

No ONE?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 9, 2008)

AMD OD 2.1 released, anyone try it yet?
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1100/AMD_Overdrive_2.1.html


----------



## Bytor (Jun 9, 2008)

Is there a patch or anything for Vista and AOD to play together?  It worked great in XP Pro, but vista just does not like me changing things with AOD.

Thanks


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm currently using Vista 64 and I'm able to use it without problems. The only problem I encountered was 2.0.17 saying it can't find an AMD CPU, which is easily fixed by the engine.dll replacement.


----------



## kenkickr (Jun 9, 2008)

I have not had one issue with Vista 64 and AOD.  I can change one core at a time, currently not much..still trying to resolve issue.  AOD is awesome and looks better compared to NIDIOTs ntune.


----------



## Bytor (Jun 9, 2008)

Was running my 9850 in XP with the following settings in AOD:

Core0: 3.0, Core1: 3.1, Core2: 2.8, Core3: 2.9

And ran great 24/7, but when I try even half that in Vista it laughs and says not today Bytor.

Will give 2.1 a try later.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 9, 2008)

AMD OD OS discrimination.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 9, 2008)

I've had similar results. Seems to be more stable in XP then Vista. I'll be trying out 2.1 tonight for sure.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 13, 2008)

AMD OverDrive 2.1.1 Beta released... already?!


----------



## SirJangly (Jul 20, 2008)

AMD OverDrive cannot detect AMD 7-series chipset on this computer.....I get that even with the patch applied


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 20, 2008)

SirJangly said:


> AMD OverDrive cannot detect AMD 7-series chipset on this computer.....I get that even with the patch applied



what board are you using?


----------



## SirJangly (Jul 20, 2008)

Ecs Mcp61pm-gm


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 21, 2008)

SirJangly said:


> Ecs Mcp61pm-gm



That's a nvidia chipset board, that's why


----------



## SirJangly (Jul 21, 2008)

What? Is there anything I could use then?  Why doesn't an nvidia chipset board work?


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 21, 2008)

SirJangly said:


> What? Is there anything I could use then?  Why doesn't an nvidia chipset board work?



Overdrive is for 7 series AMD boards only. 
Overdrive Here's the requirements for Overdrive
The only tool I know of for Nvidia is nTune


----------

